# Microsoft Office Outlook will not open :(



## Snackie (Nov 12, 2007)

Last night outlook was just fine, didnt get no suspicious emails or attachments. When I woke up this morning and tried to open it, it will not open. It acts like it wasts to open but then just disappears. When I try to open it again it says that outlook failed to open properly and do I want to open it in safe mode to correct or isolate a startup problem, when i click yes, it again tries to open but doesnt open.  When i try to open it the 3rd time, i get a message saying outlook failed to launch in safe more do i want to start detect & repair, i click yes and it brings up windows installer and says please wait while windows configures Microsoft Office Small Business 2007, then about 45 seconds later I get an error saying Windows Installer terminated prematurely, then i get a msiexec.exe has encounteres a problem and needs to close message.

I would love to be able to retrieve the emails that are in there but I really NEED to be able to get my address book....I tried downloading incredimail to import the address book from outlook and it will not import it just freezes incredimail until i close the import window and then incredimail works just fine.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Snackie (Nov 12, 2007)

ohh it is microsoft office outlook 2007 and i am having absolutely no trouble with word, excel or any of the other programs just outlook


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

The first thing you can do is try to repair the .pst file which is where Outlook stores it's information. You can simply do a file search for *.pst and you'll find it. Once you've found it, make sure you remember the location, and then use these instructions to complete the repair process. That should allow you to at least import your data from outlook to incredimail. You may have a file that's really hosed, so you may only have one option for Outlook and that's to rename your existing pst file (after you get what you need in to incredimail) and then restart outlook. That will cause it to recreate a new .pst file. Once the new one has been created, you can try to import the data from your old one. Not sure how successful it will be but it should at least get you up and running.


----------



## Snackie (Nov 12, 2007)

i scanned and repair every pst file it showed under data files and it still wont open or let incredimail import the address book...is there some kind of viewer that can open the address book by itself wtihout having to go thru outlook?

should i be concerned with the msiexec.exe encountering problems and having to shut down when windows installer is trying to configure?


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

Try this:

Start-Run->outlook /resetnavpane and click Ok.

If you are able to open Outlook, then problem solved.
Else, Open regedit->
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\Outlook\Addins
Under Addins, select each folder and change the value data of the LoadBehavior for each folder as 0.

Note: Plz make a backup of the registry file before editing.

Hope it will work out for you(**,).


----------



## Snackie (Nov 12, 2007)

the Start-Run->outlook /resetnavpane and click Ok. got the same outlook that tried to open but wouldnt

i changed all the values to 0 and its still the same thing

and the detect & repair feature still wont run the whole way thru

i tried going thru add/remove prog and doing repair there and got the same msiexec.exe error
BUT at the same time i got a pop up from mcafee saying:
McAfee has detected a potentially unauthorized file change to your computer.

About this File Change
SystemGuards: Windows Win.ini File
Program: Windows® installer
Location: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe

Spyware, adware, and other potentially unwanted programs can make changes to the Win.ini file, allowing suspect programs to run when you start your computer.

it wasnts to know if i want to allow the change or block the change


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in response.
You must click on Allow and also remember this action.
It was just a part of your installation.

(**,).


----------



## Snackie (Nov 12, 2007)

it opened......thanks  

now it says business contact manager failed to initialize the Common Language Runtime Unknown error 0x80131700


----------



## Snackie (Nov 12, 2007)

it wouldnt let me get my address book because of the business contact manager error


----------



## Snackie (Nov 12, 2007)

WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Thank You SOOOOOOOOO Much for all your help!!!!!

After I got the business contact manager error I did a search and then repaired the microsoft .net framework in the add/remove programs and now I got my outlook and address book!!

Your Awesome!! I sincerly thank you for all your help


----------

